# Uss Puffer 268



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I've started to research my next project, even though I'm still in the middle of my Jupiter 2 kit. Right now I'm working up some scale drawings using WWII photographs of the Puffer sail area I found on navsource.com. Like my last Gato type submarine I'll use the Revell USS Lionfish kit as my starting point, the kit says it is a 1/200 scale but is closer to 1/178 the Puffer is 309 feet in length. Most subs were generally the same untill you get to the sail area, then each ship became different depending on what modifications the skipper requested during their repair and refit after a patrol. In the case of the Puffer I have 2 photos about 2 years apart showing the deck gun forward of the sail in one shot, and behind the sail in the other photo. As with the other Gato boat there will be lots of modifications to the kit and new railings made of brass wire, this boat will be painted in war time colors of black and gray she will be a one of a kind kit when compleated, not 100 % compleatly to scale as I'm getting some of my measurements by measuring the height of crewmen on the deck and giving them a height of 5'-6" so my measurements can be off inchs up to a couple of feet in places. But it will still be a great project when done.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds Good, Robert. Are you interested in the upcoming (late 2006) Revell 1:72 scale Gato? It sounds like it will be a sweet model. There are heaps of threads here and at Armorama and Finescale.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm very intrested in that model when it comes out, I have one of the 1/72 German U Boat VII C sitting in my model closet awaiting its turn at being detailed and built. What a fantastic model that would be to add an interior to. Or to have it and the Gato displayed side by side.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

If any modelers are intrested I just found several copies of a book on the USS COD memorial submarine display on eBay! with 120 photos insided and out. Buy it now option $12.95 plus shipping $2.50 
http://cgi.ebay.com/USS-COD-WWII-SUBMARINE-MEMORIAL_W0QQitemZ4595239166QQcategoryZ378QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

At one time, I was very big into sub modeling. I did a couple of big RC jobs, a few of the regular plastic kits and a couple of small scratchbuilds. I'm not into it so much anymore but I still have my reference library.



I've got one terrific book called THE FLEET SUBMARINE IN THE US NAVY (A Design and Construction History) by John D Alden and published by the Naval Institute press. It's harcover, 290 pages. Seems to be a few hundred photos plus a lot of diagrams and some fold-outs. It may be OOP because I just searched google, amazon and the e place but couldn't find it.

EDIT: just noticed the back cover says, "...more than 400 outstanding photographs and drawings."


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Puffer started*

I couldn't wait to begin the Puffer, I just love the look of these boats. So all the cast on railings, superstrucure above the bridge have been cut off. The squared forward section of the bridge hull where it meets the forward gun deck railings has been filed down to match the shape of the original hull. The cast on ladder rungs sanded off and the base was filed down in places to get a flush fit, the bridge area was opened up and the edges cleaned up, one side of the bridge was cast taller than the other so this was also fixed. The sides of the sail hull just behind the bridge was cut down to match the photos. Also rough areas on the floor of the two gun decks were filed smooth and a new floor will be made of .010 styrene will be instaled. More later.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

After applying putty to a couple of areas I was studying a photo of the forward section of the bridge and noticed the bridge has what looks like a square pop-out section towards the forward gun deck. In adding this feature to the model project I cracked the glued seam on the front of the bridge. After the putty is sanded I'll repair the seam and use .010 styrene to form the new box area. With this added feature the splash guard will be much fun to build and install. From photos I know there are 2 large weapon tubes under the forward gun deck, but I could only find 1 small photo of the back side of the sail, and no details could be made out. In the forward view I can see a smaller tube on the rear port side of the sail, so I'm going to guess there a 2 of these tubes on the back side also, I have a 50-50 chance of being right.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Photo (Fig 1) shows the sail before modifications were made, the letters highlight areas to be worked on. A is the railings and decks to be removed and cleaned up. B is the superstructure above the bridge to be removed and cut down. C is the forward area of the bridge where the hull needs to be contoured, also the top of the bridge needs leveled and the pop-out added. D is the base that needs sanded down to get a smooth joint line

Photo (Fig 2) shows the sail after most of the first stage of changes have been compleated. E is the hatch way I opened up to add an intresting touch


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Little Details*

Work on the Puffer sail continues, I went back and studied the photo of the forward bridge area of the sail with a magnifying glass and figured out the actual shape of the bridge flare, so I've cut away my previous remodel and have replaced it with a new section. Its not a perfect match but will have to do. Ammo tubes openings have been drilled and styrene rod inserted into them front and rear, also I have started adding small details to the hatches of the tube doors to make them stand out. A hatch has been cut from .010 styrene and mounted to the side of the hull where I cut out the cast on hatch. Last the forward gun deck has been covered with a piece of .010 styrene and then the piece was cut and sanded to match the form of the gun deck.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*USS Cod museum book*

I received my USS Cod museum book last week and I have not been able to put it down, if your looking for some good exterior shots of a Gato Class submarine with deck guns, ammo and 50 caliber machine gun storage locker doors on the exterior of the sail. More great photos of the bridge layout, TBT and Gyro Compass set up and location, great shots of the periscopes support towers above the bridge. For the 12.95 I paid for this book the photos will add a lot of great details to my USS Puffer building project. The Cod and Puffer are of the same design of vessel, so the reference material is a real added bonus. You can get more information on this book at oxfordmuseumpress.com. Soon as I finish up the Jupiter-2 project I'll get back to the Puffer, I now have lots of added detail ideas to make this project a great looking addition to my collection, should be back to work within the next couple of weeks. 
PS there are also lots of color interior shots also.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Robert,

I bought one on your earlier recommendation and boy am I GLAD! THANK YOU! It's a great book, with pix from contemporary 40s, to 50s, to 70s, and the interior too. Fantabulous buy! Going to be especially useful for you.

Post some pix of your build when you get there!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm glad you enjoyed the book, when I get tired of working on the J-2 I do a little work on the Puffer the sail is taking shape, and right now I'm removing some of the vent holes in the side of the hull, and getting ready to open the torpedo tube doors on the front and rear for a more realistic looking model of the vessel.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Those touches make a difference!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Here are a couple of new shots showing my work the last day or two opening up the forward and rear torpedo tube doors. For the rear doors I drilled an opening then finished opening it up with a round hobby file. The forward doors I drilled a starter hole and cut the rest of the door out using polyester thread, the thread broke several times but cut through the plastic very well. The openings were cleaned up with a combination of flat, square and triangular files to a width of .135. 

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6200/puff45ln.jpg
http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/9775/puff39xl.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Being as we modelers have a little artistic licensee to play around with our projects I thought I'd add a small spot of interest to the Puffers forward torpedo area. After cutting out the openings for the outer torpedo tube doors, I used a small strip of styrene and made 3 .125 round openings in the strip. Then I drilled out the end of a .125 piece of styrene rod to form a torpedo tube and cemented it in place. Next I rounded off a small piece of .080 styrene rod to form the head of a torpedo, inserted it into the end of the tube so when this is completed someone looking at the boat will see 2 of the forward torpedo tube doors open, with 2 torpedoes ready to be launched. I'm sure the tube ends did not look like this but I lack any photos or drawings of this area so I'm going with this idea.

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9923/puff63gt.jpg


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice touch, well worth the effort I think!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

rokket2001 said:


> Nice touch, well worth the effort I think!


Thanks I think when all the finishing touches are add here it will be a really good looking point of interest. Last night I install deck planks to the forward gun deck of the sail, I used .010 x .040 styrene strips to make the planks. I cut and installed the center plank first leaving plenty of overhang, as this is cut away and sanded to match the shape of the gun deck later. Then using slow setting ACC I laid the next piece in place and using the edge of a piece of .022 brass wire I ran the wire between the two planks to get an equal spacing between them. The photo doesn't show the work so go, I even tried changing the contrast to make the planks stand out better.

http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=puff70bp.jpg


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

the last pic doesn't open (maybe you moved the contrast too much! LOL).


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

It opens just fine for me, but in case I mucked it up here is another photo

http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/6818/puffer3uo.jpg


----------

